# Uber stealing surge!



## YourPrivateDriver (Jul 5, 2016)

I though this was gonna happen! Didn't think it would be so quick tho! Wonder what the haters gonna say now! #deleteuber


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

I like your shirt !!!


----------



## TedInTampa (Apr 5, 2017)

There was a surge near my house. It went away before I could get out the driveway. I have not had a surge trip since 4/28.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I'm going out this weekend and will be taking some uber rides. If I get a surge ride (which I will try to avoid), i'll see if the driver is willing to give me a screenshot of his payment for ride so we can compare to mine.


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

Wow, I can't believe they just flat-out admitted it and didn't try to finesse it in any way in that emailed response. That's fraud, any way you look at it.


----------



## Dredrummond (Jun 17, 2016)

This is why I only take 2:0 usually take whatever u want I'm gonna eat


----------

